# South Texas Open 2010



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

The next competition in Texas will be the South Texas Open 2010, on February 6, 2009.
Venue: Rancho Viejo Country Club

Announced: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SouthTexasOpen2010
Website: http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2010southtexasopen.php


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

If anyone's interested in coming and needs a place to stay, the venue is about a mile from my house and I have space for 8 or so people to stay. Several cubers have already said they're going to stay with me and I have a few spots left. Airport pickup can be arranged as well. Just let me know. 

Anyway, the "after party" will most likely be at my house. We'll order pizza or something and hang out here. See you guys in 3 weeks.


----------



## RyanO (Jan 11, 2010)

I just transfered to Iowa State, so I'm going to go to end up going to the Chicago Open instead. One of these days I'll make it back down to Texas for another competition. By the way, I switched away from my silly freestyle method for pyraminx and dropped to sub 9 averages in a couple days, so thanks for the advice, heh.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I just transfered to Iowa State, so I'm going to go to end up going to the Chicago Open instead. One of these days I'll make it back down to Texas for another competition. By the way, I switched away from my silly freestyle method for pyraminx and dropped to sub 9 averages in a couple days, so thanks for the advice, heh.



It's a shame you can't make it, but I look forward to seeing you sometime in the future. Also, I told you you'd be much faster if you learnt a "real" method.  What did you end up going with? Oka, LBL, or something else?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and start off goals. 

3x3 - sub 19 avg. Sub 16 single.

4x4 - sub 3 minute.

3x3 OH - *NO DNF'S*!!!! 

3x3 BLD - Success.

Pyraminx - sub 25

Not going to compete in megaminx. 

Over all - 
*Have others test my hybrid. 
*Have a ton of fun.
*Have my best time beat Anthony's worst and William's avg.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm gonna decide on goals (if I can go) much closer to the actual competition, I'm going to do a lot of improving (mainly 3x3x3 and 2x2x2) before then.

I guess it's obvious that I must beat the disgraces that are my 3x3x3 averages from last time... 

btw Anthony's worst average will probably be 13.xx.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and start off goals.



I was going to start off with goals in my last post, but they really depend on what happens at TOW the week before.  As of right now, I'd be happy with any new 3x3 speed pb. As for OH, I want a sub 27 average, at least. I think it's about time I get a sub 4 2x2 average as well. With 6 rounds combined at TOS and STO, I doubt that'll be a problem. 



MichaelP. said:


> Over all -
> *Have others test my hybrid.
> *Have a ton of fun.
> *Have my best time beat Anthony's worst and William's avg.



*I want to test one! 
*Fun is guaranteed, especially since you'll be here all weekend. 
*I consider that a challenge. 



IamWEB said:


> btw Anthony's worst average will probably be 13.xx.


I think he meant for his best single to be better than my worst single, but I might be wrong. If he means average, I'll try to make it difficult.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2010)

I was gonna start off with goals, and just didn't. 
27 as in OH right? haha
lol at interchangeable competition abbreviations.

*From what I remember it's a pretty cool hybrid. 
*YEAH! 
**starts practicing* 

oic

And that's how you reply without quoting =p


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

I meant Anthony's worst single, and I'm hoping for a challenge from both of you.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish I could go so badly. I live up in austin so i'm about 6 hours away :C


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

Chaos2011 said:


> I wish I could go so badly. I live up in austin so i'm about 6 hours away :C



I've had to drive up to Austin 3 times, and fly to Houston and Dallas once each. Come on. Get a ride with someone, at least.  

And for the record, it's 5 hours from here to Austin.


----------



## The3point14 (Jan 11, 2010)

My goal is to not DNF whatever I chose to do in MBLD. If I can do that, it will be worth the 5 hour drive .


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> My goal is to not DNF whatever I chose to do in MBLD. If I can do that, it will be worth the 5 hour drive .



6/6.


----------



## The3point14 (Jan 11, 2010)

not sure if I can handle that, I haven't done a single practice since Novembers epic FAIL.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> not sure if I can handle that, I haven't done a single practice since Novembers epic FAIL.



Alright, 5 then. Seriously, 5 is uber easy. I got 5/5 in comp when my the best I had ever done before that was 3/5 and 2/2 lol.


----------



## The3point14 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't understand not going all out in a competition, so I will most likely be doing 9 again :-D

EDIT: But I will fail most likely.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 11, 2010)

2x2- sub-7 if I stick with ortega for now. I still don't have the tensions set very well on my maru.
3x3 - sub 20 average/no epic fail solves like last time

4x4 - 1:30-1:40

3x3 OH - Maybe practice it once 

3x3 BLD - Sub-9

Other - Be the only Viktor at the comp.
Be older than Anthony.
Prediction: 2/7 goals will be fulfilled


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 12, 2010)

i have solo and ensemble that day. :fp
FMCL


----------



## Weston (Jan 12, 2010)

If I can go, my goals are:

2x2 sub 4 if i'm not sub 4 already. If i am, then sub 3.8
3x3 I have no idea how fast ill be.
3x3 OH sub 20 pretty please.
4x4 I dont practice
BLD sub 2
Square-1 Beat my previous competition average.
Magic, get another SD of 0 for the counting solves.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah but we're poorer than anything  and my mom is not willing to drive it and she has work friday.

The only cuber I know that lives even remotely near me is austin and i don't think he's going. If anyone lives near Austin/leander/cedar park and would be willing to contact me and give me (and possibly austin) a ride would be a boss imo


----------



## The3point14 (Jan 14, 2010)

I might be driving from Austin though I have a small car and I might be bringing some people already. I haven't talked to Sapan about our transportation, etc. So I may be able to bring you or find a ride for you to get there. I will give you some more information as soon as I find out what our plans our.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jan 14, 2010)

According to Google Maps, Pensacola, FL to Rancho Viejo, TX:
867 mi – about 15 hours 49 mins

*sigh*
I believe I've met my limit.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 14, 2010)

Davepencilguin said:


> According to Google Maps, Pensacola, FL to Rancho Viejo, TX:
> 867 mi – about 15 hours 49 mins
> 
> *sigh*
> I believe I've met my limit.



It's only 12 days by foot. Just get a good nights sleep on the 24th, eat a good breakfast and walk out the door. You'll be in Rancho Viejo before you know it.
p.s. No hitchhiking either, cheater.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jan 14, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > According to Google Maps, Pensacola, FL to Rancho Viejo, TX:
> ...



Better yet, I'll get a trench coat with a bunch of drawstrings and have pigeons grab hold of the strings and fly me there.
That begs the question.... What is the airspeed velocity of a laden pigeon?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 16, 2010)

It depends if your looking at passenger pigeons it would be zero because they're extinct.You should really use unladden swallows ,theirs is 24 miles per hour.
lol


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Seems like a lot of trouble when all you would really need was a


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Anthony i just saw you in the news ,you know, the story where the teen shot the other teen. jk Seriously though i saw the sports segment where they did th feature and all i have to say is


Spoiler










its sort of funny that they cut you off on the 2x2 but they seriously probably didn't take it seriously.
(btw nice blindsolve i would have been afraid to DNF and thats because i can't even blindsolve)
And another question, did you have to use rubik's brand cubes?
(In case anyone was wondering that first story was really on the news pretty sad)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 21, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I just transfered to Iowa State, so I'm going to go to end up going to the Chicago Open instead. One of these days I'll make it back down to Texas for another competition. By the way, I switched away from my silly freestyle method for pyraminx and dropped to sub 9 averages in a couple days, so thanks for the advice, heh.



Looks like I'll have competition for the state records.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Hey Anthony i just saw you in the news ,you know, the story where the teen shot the other teen. jk Seriously though i saw the sports segment where they did th feature and all i have to say is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks. I really wasn't very serious throughout the interview. I guess it just appeared that way because of the clips they showed. And no, why would I have to have used Rubik's brand cubes?  Btw, that 2x2 solve was the only one I did during the interview, it was 2.43 nonlucky, but they didn't want to waste two seconds I suppose. lol. Any chance of you coming to STO?


----------



## The3point14 (Jan 22, 2010)

Goals as of 1/21/10:

2x2: sub :15
3x3: sub :33
OH: sub 3:00
3x3 bld: sub 1:58
3x3 multi: 7/7 for now


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 22, 2010)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-8
3x3: Sub-20
OH: Sub-fail
4x4: Sub-2:30
Magic: Win


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Anthony i just saw you in the news ,you know, the story where the teen shot the other teen. jk Seriously though i saw the sports segment where they did th feature and all i have to say is
> ...



Oh I just thought that because a lot of the time they think it's a cheater cube ifit doesn't have the logo(happened to mewith a dollar cube).

I won't be able to compete because i have solo and ensemble in La Joya.
But I may be able to be there in there in the afternoon just to hang out a bit watch the finals (and do what's written below).

Also (this is to anyone)if you have extra cubes(or an extra stackmat) you don't completely want i will possibly be buying cubes that day.I'm specifically looking for Haiyans(Type A)(all models not 3 though),Taiyans ,Ghost hands, type fs,type cs (either model on the last 2),orC4Y,a 2x2 and a 4x4(preferably eastsheen or up on those) and pyraminx.

This is only if i come and chances are slim since i'd have to travel across the valley really fast to make it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 22, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...



I'll have an extra timer, because Shelley is amazing.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 22, 2010)

^That Sir, is logic.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 26, 2010)

I have some cubes I'd be willing to trade. Anybody want something in particular?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2010)

Even though those of you that I regularly talk to already know, I haven't said this in the thread yet...

I won't be attending this competition. 

EDIT: WTF THIS WAS MY 1337 POST. I was gonna save it for something special, but it ended up being this sad post.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 30, 2010)

RIP
WEB


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow i just looked at the site and realised that a lot of people actually registered for this comp (not WC big but big for being where it actually is).I'm really going to try hard to get over there now.(Or not?)
Indecisiveness FTW!!!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

Can someone please add me to multiBLD on the site. I want to be the only person competing in everything. (And I actually am doing multiBLD)


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Can someone please add me to multiBLD on the site.



Only Sapan can and he's usually really busy. :/


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please add me to multiBLD on the site.
> ...



Darn it! I would've been the biggest baddest guy in town!


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2010)

My non-competetive goals-
-Get to STO on time if at all
-watch people
-meet people
-Help with judging(i like being judgemental)
-or scramble puzzles that aren't square-1
-Get to STO on time if at all


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> My non-competetive goals-
> -Get to STO on time if at all
> -watch people
> -meet people
> ...



I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I think it's about time I get a sub 4 2x2 average as well. With 6 rounds combined at TOS and STO, I doubt that'll be a problem.


It wasn't.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I think it's about time I get a sub 3 2x2 average as well. With 6 rounds combined at TOS and STO, I doubt that'll be a problem.



Fixed, now stop being so cocky and get to work, son.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 3, 2010)

I won't be able to make it afterall I don't have a ride anymore.(the chances are extremely thin now).So good luck everyone and i hope you all do your best.


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 3, 2010)

@Anthony Has Haiyan gotten back to you about Haiyan's for the comp?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 3, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> @Anthony Has Haiyan gotten back to you about Haiyan's for the comp?



Yes, he has. As long as UPS doesn't fail us, we will have the new "Haiyan memory" cubes as prizes. 
I'm not exactly sure how many he sent so I haven't decided on how many we will give out/who we will give them out to at the competition on Saturday.

What I think would be cool and want to try to do in the future is give, along with medals/certificates, the top three in 3x3 speed each a good 3x3 and the winners of every other event a new puzzle corresponding to the event they won. (Winner of 4x4 gets a new 4x4, winner of MultiBLD gets a new 3x3, etc.)


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang it, prizes... That means I have to be fast...


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 3, 2010)

being fast is overrated.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 3, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> being fast is overrated.


 You don't have to be fast to win MultiBLD.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 3, 2010)

oh and Michael, I've told you before that register page is just preliminary, you can change your events before the competition because the little sheet you will fill out Saturday morning is what counts.

If it will make you happy, I will announce loudly that you are the baddest guy around.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > being fast is overrated.
> ...



well whatever I am hasn't sealed the deal yet either


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 3, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> oh and Michael, I've told you before that register page is just preliminary, you can change your events before the competition because the little sheet you will fill out Saturday morning is what counts.
> 
> If it will make you happy, I will announce loudly that you are the baddest guy around.



I'm holding you to that.



The3point14 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



Fixed. and anyway, we all know I'm winning multiBLD with 1/2 in about 10 minutes.


Did you know...

Michael is the biggest baddest guy around.

Doing 1/2 in MultiBLD in 35 minutes when Sapan tells you you have an hour still counts as a DNF even though you were misinformed by the director. 

Viktor can't execute a G-perm blindfolded.

Crazy foot cube OH right before an OH solve makes your OH solve great. 

Joshua and Brian are pretty even when it comes to kicking themselves in the face, but Michael beats them both.

Some people can't identify PLL parity before slamming down the cube. 

Michael can perform under pressure and Viktor cannot.

2/3 of all Haiyans are type A5's.

Spongebob. 

Michael made it to the last round of 2x2 and 3x3.

Michael will soon learn CLL.

Smuggling drugs.

People enjoy breaking Michael's cubes. A lot. All the time. Constantly. 

If you roll a dice 6 times and you never get a 4, that doesn't mean your next roll has a better chance of being a 4. 

Black people.

Loltexascompsaresosmall.

my official avg is better then Williams.

I love cookies.

AntiSune + U' =/= AntiSune.

Viktor's a nazi.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2010)

I just received the box of cubes from Haiyan.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I just received the box of cubes from Haiyan.



How are they?????


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I just received the box of cubes from Haiyan.
> ...


See for yourself on Saturday.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I'm coming tomorrow, and I got "Dibs".


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



lol Oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 5, 2010)

<breaks through a wall>

OHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

See you guys tonight ( tomorrow morning )


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 6, 2010)

There is absolutely no chance of me coming tommorow so I'd just again like to say good luck to the 30 or so people competing.I hope that everyone does their best and I hope to be at the next competition(i should really just copy and paste that every time I need it lol).And please wish me luck at a solo and ensemble tommorow.(Ok it's not really a matter of luck but oh well).


----------



## James (Feb 6, 2010)

We arrived late last night and will be leaving for the venue in a few minutes from our hotel. See you guys soon


----------



## TC (Feb 6, 2010)

Currently broadcasting from Brownsville live at http://tinychat.com/sto


----------



## Henrik (Feb 6, 2010)

3.06 2x2 avg by Anthony. 

Congrats


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

Henrik said:


> 3.06 2x2 avg by Anthony.
> 
> Congrats



Thanks, Henrik.  I did the same thing as last week. Do well in one round of 2x2 then fail in everything else.

Now for the DYKs! (Compiled with the help of vrumanuk)
Did you know..
- Anthony can predict PLL skips, but Michael can't do a U'?
- Anthony recently decided to choke in everything except 2x2?
- DNF'ing by a M slice really hurts?
- LanLans are meh and Marus are worse?
- EG is win?
- judges find webcams extremely exciting?
- Casey had no idea who Rowe or Feliks were?
- Viktor sux @ Engrish?
- did you know that Sapan needs to read through the regulations?
- waiters take an *extremely* long time to bring change?
- nap time is essential after lunch?
- Justin hates Jews?
- Cookie right, 'cause it's damn good?
- solving a "crazy foot cube" one-handed is just wrong?
- Michael loves abusing the table?
- Michael was so proud of getting 1/2 in 35 minutes, only to find out it wasn't legit?
- Anthony's ranked higher than Justin J. in 2x2? lolwut.
- we had more judges than competitors?
- William loves us.. too much?
- Travis competed in 2x2 even though he can't solve it?
- Trevor's a bad person?
- ^ It's true?
- Michael's a Nazi?
- Michael better sleep with one eye open tonight?
- ^ ?
- William repeatedly calls people during 4x4 solves?
- Cesar thinks he can take down Josh?
- Josh is waiting for his chance to prove him otherwise?
- it'll be an epic clash, known as the apocalypse?
- William is going to make me regret buying a webcam?
- who won?
- ^ Shane did? We take back everything we've ever accused him of. Rowe's the real cheater.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2010)

Did You Know?

I know that Anthony's typing the 'Did You Know?' right now?

His post will include, but will not be limited to:

-Casey didn't know who 'x' was (Rowe? Feliks?)
-Watching Josh memorize cubes for Multi BLD gets boring after 3 cubes?
-Viktor sucks at Engrish?
-Something about Haiyan cubes
-Something about 3rd in the World for 2x2x2 avg
-Michael uses table in OH at all times.
-Blacks and Jews, but no Weston.

EDIT: You got Ninja'd

EDIT 2: FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

stupid Edits. =/

*regrets you buying a webcam lolz*


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know...

Michael is the biggest baddest guy around.

Doing 1/2 in MultiBLD in 35 minutes when Sapan tells you you have an hour still counts as a DNF even though you were misinformed by the director. 

Viktor can't execute a G-perm blindfolded.

Crazy foot cube OH right before an OH solve makes your OH solve great. 

Joshua and Brian are pretty even when it comes to kicking themselves in the face, but Michael beats them both.

Some people can't identify PLL parity before slamming down the cube. 

Michael can perform under pressure and Viktor cannot.

2/3 of all Haiyans are type A5's.

Spongebob. 

Michael made it to the last round of 2x2 and 3x3.

Michael will soon learn CLL.

Smuggling drugs.

People enjoy breaking Michael's cubes. A lot. All the time. Constantly. 

If you roll a dice 6 times and you never get a 4, that doesn't mean your next roll has a better chance of being a 4. 

Black people.

Loltexascompsaresosmall.

my official avg is better then Williams.

I love cookies.

AntiSune + U' =/= AntiSune.

Viktor's a nazi.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > 3.06 2x2 avg by Anthony.
> ...


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I wish I had been able to go.But it was worth not going since I got a I on my solo(highest rating).Well I hope to see everyone at the next competition.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> - Cesar thinks he can take down Josh?
> - Josh is waiting for his chance to prove him otherwise?



Why/Where/How did this even come up?

And the latter is false.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > - Cesar thinks he can take down Josh?
> ...



Someone made a comment about you being buff and Cesar (presumably jokingly) said that he could "take you down."

The latter was implied.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I agree with Cesar he could take me down. I'm a pansy on the inside.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2010)

My Square-1 disagrees! He says you're a really cool, anti-pansy kind of guy.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 8, 2010)

Did anyone get video from the competition?


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes. Michael took loads of video.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> - Justin hates Jews?



I still don't understand this :O


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > - Justin hates Jews?
> ...



Lol, and I'm editing video right now, but most of it is of me, and Anthony, is my laptop charger at your house?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Lol, and I'm editing video right now, but most of it is of me, and Anthony, is my laptop charger at your house?



Yes Michael, your charger is here. We'll mail it to you soon. Also, do you want to upload some video onto the "TexasSpeedcubing" YouTube channel? If so, get on msn and I'll give you the password.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 9, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> My Square-1 disagrees! He says you're a really cool, anti-pansy kind of guy.



Thank you SQ-1, it means a lot that you think that.



Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, and I'm editing video right now, but most of it is of me, and Anthony, is my laptop charger at your house?
> ...



Anthony you have my MBLD video, you can do whatever with it.


----------



## James (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like the results have been published. I am very pleased with my performance, especially 4x4. However, I think the location is wrong: on my map, the contest is shown to have occurred in Laredo?

Thanks to Anthony, Sapan, and everyone who helped organize the competition. It was very entertaining and enjoyable.

Any ideas on when/where the next Texas competition will be?








ZamHalen said:


> Did anyone get video from the competition?


I have uploaded one of my 4x4 solves so far here. My dad took lots of videos and I plan on uploading them soon.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 10, 2010)

James said:


> However, I think the location is wrong: on my map, the contest is shown to have occurred in Laredo?



I fixed this. Not sure why that happened.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2010)

James said:


> Looks like the results have been published. I am very pleased with my performance, especially 4x4.
> ...
> Thanks to Anthony, Sapan, and everyone who helped organize the competition. It was very entertaining and enjoyable.
> 
> Any ideas on when/where the next Texas competition will be?



You and Carlos were really close in the 4x4 final, as were Justin, Sapan, and myself, but there was a big gap between second and third. 

Anyway, I'm really glad you showed up. Your family is really nice and it's fun to cube with you.  As of right now, the next one will most likely be in April either in San Antonio or Oklahoma.

Do you have msn messenger, yahoo, skype, gmail, aim, any IM yet? I'd like to be able to talk to you on a more regular basis. 



James said:


> My dad took lots of videos and I plan on uploading them soon.



Upload anything you have of me, please.  (*especially 2nd round of 2x2* )


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm working on the video editing. Sorry it's taking a while as I have limited computer usage.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 10, 2010)

I was looking over the results and trying to predict how I would placed (if I didn't screw up in every 2nd/final round like in Austin) and well... I would have been proud of how I placed. 

Next time, next time... >=]


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 10, 2010)

April is too close... I need at least 4 months to improve my mbld skills.


----------



## cubekid (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, I totally missed the ball on this thread.

anyway, the results are up, for those of you who haven't seen: 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SouthTexasOpen2010

Michael, you got DNFed on your MBLD solve. Sorry =/. (though really, if you only attempted 1/2, it's not really MBLD, so.... yea.)

The next competition will more than likely be in Oklahoma, San Antonio, or Austin. Gotta talk with the people in charge at these places and see what's the deal, and we'll get it under way.

Thanks for everyone who came! Looking forward to next competition.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 10, 2010)

cubekid said:


> The next competition will more than likely be in Oklahoma, San Antonio, or Austin. Gotta talk with the people in charge at these places and see what's the deal, and we'll get it under way.



Figures that there would be a competition in Oklahoma as soon as I move away...

I can probably find an excuse to make the drive though.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 10, 2010)

*cough* Austin *cough*

Michael did actually try both cubes Sapan, he only solved the 2nd one I believe.

(I spent a while seeing if he was doing both, and how long it took him to memo/execute.)


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll try going to any competition as long as i can get there *cough*SanAntonio
Well I just looked at the results and it looked like STO was a pretty good competition.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

cubekid said:


> Wow, I totally missed the ball on this thread.
> 
> anyway, the results are up, for those of you who haven't seen:
> 
> ...



I tried 2/2 and I almost got it. That SUCKS.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I tried 2/2 and I almost got it. That SUCKS.



Don't even go there. I can assure you that my DNF when I tried a 2 cube MultiBLD at the French Open was *FAR* more frustrating. I was extremely pissed when it happened, but now I look back on it and laugh. Yes, Sapan is supposed to know the regulations, but so are you. There really isn't anything that can be done. :/ Don't worry, you'll forget about it soon enough.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I tried 2/2 and I almost got it. That SUCKS.
> ...



It's fine. I'm only bothered because it was my only BLD "success", and if I'd known the regulations, I wouldn't have been double checking everything. Of course, I'm not mad at Sapan, he made a mistake, but so did I. It's totally o.k. and I plan on trying again next comp.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> It's totally o.k. and I plan on trying 4 cubes next comp.


Fixed.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 11, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I'll try going to any competition as long as i can get there *cough*SanAntonio
> Well I just looked at the results and it looked like STO was a pretty good competition.



SA would be okay.

And Michael, I hope to see your 4 cube MBLD next time! . Though I'm going to up my cube count too hehehe.

btw my 2 edges flipped on my 6/7 was pretty lousy too. :-D


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

[YoutubeHD]MJ1ybb80qyo[/YoutubeHD]


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> SA would be okay.
> 
> And Michael, I hope to see your 4 cube MBLD next time! . Though I'm going to up my cube count too hehehe.
> 
> btw my 2 edges flipped on my 6/7 was pretty lousy too. :-D



Yeah, I'd like San Antonio. It's one of my favorite cities in Texas and it's not too far a drive from most of the areas our "regulars" are from.

I'll upload your 6/7 when I get a chance btw. You were one algorithm away from officially being Texas' best MultiBLD solver.  lol.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > It's totally o.k. and I plan on trying 4 cubes next comp.
> ...


I'll be doing 8.



The3point14 said:


> And Michael, I hope to see your 4 cube MBLD next time! . Though I'm going to up my cube count too hehehe.
> 
> btw my 2 edges flipped on my 6/7 was pretty lousy too. :-D



You'll need to buy more cubes.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to practice up on multi and try 3 and hopefully I'll finally manage to win pyraminx. If I had gone to Texas instead of Chicago I would of got first place, heh.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I think I'm going to practice up on multi and try 3 and hopefully I'll finally manage to win pyraminx. If I had gone to Texas instead of Chicago I would of got first place, heh.


I'm not saying you wouldn't have won Pyraminx, but that's a pretty big assumption. The scrambles in Texas weren't the same as Chicago's so the averages aren't comparable really. But come next time, you'll probably win.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> video



It's not processed yet.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

[YoutubeHD]eRdB_wgu0qc[/YoutubeHD]


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 11, 2010)

I am very happy with my results. Especially the fact that I got second place in first round of 2x2. I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > SA would be okay.
> ...



Actually it wasn't the algorithm I forgot. I memorized the wrong sticker on the penultimate cubie on an edge cycle which flipped both of them . And you can do whatever with the video, its not essential that you upload it.



MichaelP. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...




I have 16 useable ones I think, though I am interested in making your godhands cube. I'm not sure which I liked better yours or this Hai Yan cube that I think is incredible.

I'll be practicing untimed multis to increase my memory capacity, memo speed, and memo efficienty. So the next contest I won't be so safe and only do 7 cubes. I'm not doing 32 though, unless you or Anthony do it as well .


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 11, 2010)

Josh, the Haiyan is actually an AV :O


----------



## Anthony (Feb 12, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Josh, the Haiyan is actually an AV :O



There are two versions of the "Haiyan" cubes. Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan cubes. Haiyans haven't been released yet. The cubes given out at the competition were A-IIs, AVs, and Haiyan-Memory cubes.


----------



## The3point14 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I don't really care about the name of the cube that I got , I just know it is awesome.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually modded my AV, just like a Haiyan-memory. It really isn't bad.


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> but there was a big gap between second and third.


 I was so surprised I got it.
I talked to my dad about a venue in SA a while ago. I'll ask him if he has made any progress when he gets back from work.


----------



## TC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, but here are a few photographs from the event. Many thanks to all the organizers and to all the attendees as well. We had a great time.

http://picasaweb.google.com/117119322116115816274/2010SouthTexasOpen#


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried to convince the excellent judges to be in the group photos, but noooo. 

lol @ Anthony's eyes in his picture.


----------

